# Web ad giant Google to block ad-blockers in Chrome. For safety, apparently



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2019)

Story here
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/google_chrome_browser_ad_content_block_change/

excerpts below

Google engineers have proposed changes to the open-source Chromium browser that will break content-blocking extensions, including various ad blockers.
                Adblock Plus will most likely not be affected, though similar third-party plugins will, for reasons we will explain. The drafted changes will also limit the capabilities available to extension developers, ostensibly for the sake of speed and safety. Chromium forms the central core of Google Chrome, and, soon, Microsoft Edge.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

(firefox downloads now up by  % )


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

Doesn't Chrome put in Ad Blocker as standard install?


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 23, 2019)

This could have been the intention all along : create a browser engine that is fast popular and safe, give its tech for free and after all major browsers have adopted the tech, take over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2019)

Time to move back over to Firefox it seems


----------



## qubit (Jan 23, 2019)

I think the latest version does, or will soon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2019)

Not a Chrome user myself (or any Branch ) but yes i believe they do, that being Ad blocker (with whitelist of google approved AD'
s)
this seems to be a plan to stop other blockers such as Origins No script ect.
As well as Scraping your info they seem to want you to be forced into getting you to have Ad's irrespective of your freedom of choice to block them.
we all know that as a PIMP of unwanted ads sooner or later Google's Browser would take this approach
because AD'S BLOCKED = REVENUE COMPROMISED.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh no! our nosy browser can’t be nosy with those things installed!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2019)

MyTechAddiction said:


> This could have been the intention all along : create a browser engine that is fast popular and safe, give its tech for free and after all major browsers have adopted the tech, take over.



That is how Google approached the search engine, navigation/maps, and smartphones (in a way), so yeah.

Suffice to say, the very moment my Ublock stops working, Chrome is going byebye. Ill even use Opera if I have to, go figure.


----------



## qubit (Jan 23, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That is how Google approached the search engine, navigation/maps, and smartphones (in a way), so yeah.
> 
> Suffice to say, the very moment my Ublock stops working, Chrome is going byebye. Ill even use Opera if I have to, go figure.


I reckon this is why it's still possible to activate W10 with a W7 key, or upgrade from W7 directly, long after the upgrade period had supposedly ended. Microsoft wants marketshare.


----------



## Bones (Jan 23, 2019)

I dont use Chrome because I knew from the start what it was and probrably would be in the end.
In certain cases when I have to run it, it's minimal and replaced ASAP. 

I say that because I run more than just Windows at times, depends on how I'm feeling and if Linux would run it better or not.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 23, 2019)

Another reason to stick with Pale Moon.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Whatch as investments in Chrome go down the drain


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whatch as investments in Chrome go down the drain


Except I bet they don't. People will gripe and moan for a few days, then forget about it and move on with the way it was before.


----------



## Readlight (Jan 23, 2019)

internet is slow because full of ads to download, trackers, domains, google, social media,


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 23, 2019)

Noscript & adblock should be considered required tech. 

ESPECIALLY Noscript, the stuff happening without user knowledge...


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 23, 2019)

I forgot to turn my ad-blocker back on after turning it off earlier for something.  So on the BBC website while I tried watching a vid, this ad came up.  Could someone please tell me where the volume button is?  Oh wait, there isn't one.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, we got other options, dont we..

Its kinda funny how devs of any kind of SW think that users will stick with them no matter what shit they pull. Apart MS, nobody can do that without consequences.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 23, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> Apart MS, nobody can do that without consequences.


Huh? Do you seriously think there are no consequences for MS? Any time they even think of doing anything - good or bad - they get bombarded with bad press and blogger bashings followed

The thing about MS is that the developers are actually some of the best, most dedicated and sincere developers in the world. Their problem is Microsoft's marketing weenies putting their paws in the mix and some really poor executive decisions (probably based on lousy advice from the marketing weenies!).


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 23, 2019)

never used chrome and never will. in the process of ditching google search as well


----------



## CloggedVenuole (Jan 24, 2019)

One shouldn't limit himself to just Chrome or Firefox, there's also Maxthon. In fact, when I tried to create my new account running Firefox just now, there was no response clicking the register button, nothing. So I installed  the beloved Maxthon and I finally got to register. It also says it has Adblock Plus as part of its installation, but I always have to add the extension manually to get it running. Another thing, ublock ORIGIN will take a hit after Google tightens the noose, but will ublock.ORG be affected? They kinda look, feel and act one of the same but I was just curious.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 24, 2019)

I think Edge has already gone to chrome under the hood.  The other day it stopped allowing Adblock Plus to work.  It also wouldn’t correctly allow me to access my router.

I’m now completely Firefox and can access my router, and use my choice of unlock origin or Adblock plus.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 24, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Huh? Do you seriously think there are no consequences for MS? Any time they even think of doing anything - good or bad - they get bombarded with bad press and blogger bashings followed
> 
> The thing about MS is that the developers are actually some of the best, most dedicated and sincere developers in the world. Their problem is Microsoft's marketing weenies putting their paws in the mix and some really poor executive decisions (probably based on lousy advice from the marketing weenies!).



Sure but majority of world is depending on their products. People can whine about whatever they want, it doesnt change much. Its not like gamers could for example say, we have enough MS, we will use something else. 

They would need to make consistently bad decisions for very long time in order for something to really happen. Bad press and bloggers wont make ppl stop using Windows.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 24, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> People can whine about whatever they want, it doesnt change much.


I disagree. W8.x was a total fiasco for Microsoft that cost them $billions and was a major factor in the over-all decline of PC sales since - so it is still costing them $billions. 

And yet, technically, W8 was a great OS under the hood but because of the marketing weenies and chief execs insisting it have the look and feel of the "Metro" UI - and them assuming users would automatically accept and love it - users resoundingly said "no!"  Any why did MS do that? Because the marketing weenies assumed users, familiar with W8's look and feel, would pick up a Windows Phone next time they were looking for a new smart phone and automatically love and buy it. But that failed too. So Microsoft was forced to bring back the Start button and familiar desktop in W10 due to the consequences of their decisions (not to mention, the Windows Phone failed miserably too).

So clearly, major consequences.


Mescalamba said:


> Sure but majority of world is depending on their products.


But that is happening less and less as (1) more and more users are moving to hand-held devices and (2) more and more are moving to Linux. 

And note in primary and secondary schools, the Chromebook dominates. Even alternatives to Office (like LibreOffice) are gaining ground against Microsoft Office.

For sure, Microsoft is still strong and making lots of money. But it is inaccurate to suggest MS can do as they please and suffer no consequences.


rtwjunkie said:


> I think Edge has already gone to chrome under the hood.


Not yet but soon.

And uBlock Origin still works with Edge - for now.


----------



## cornemuse (Jan 25, 2019)

Sounds like securing the 'safety' of Goolags financial bottom line, , , , ,


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 25, 2019)

Good luck Google, this is why we block ads on a DNS/network level


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 25, 2019)

So when the latest version of Chrome comes out it'll automatically install (of course) but will remove Ad-Block Extension? If so then I'll go to FireFox


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 25, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> So when the latest version of Chrome comes out it'll automatically install (of course) but will remove Ad-Block Extension? If so then I'll go to FireFox


Firefox is gladly installing extensions, including adblockers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 26, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Firefox is gladly installing extensions, including adblockers.


Yep and Noscript has Google Analytics marked untrusted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2019)

Well, Since i reinstalled windows 10 today, I also installed firefox while i was at it. I think the last time I used it was probably around 2010-2013 when spinoffs like Cyberfox and waterfox (and lolifox) were all the rage.

Ive revisited the browser for a few seconds out of curiosity once in a blue moon but i never stuck with it. So here i am now with all the extensions set up and bookmarks sync'd up and prepared for the apocalypse.

One thing that does annoy me though is that Ive had to install the android browser on my phone to get all the sync going. I now have 3 web browsers on my phone... Chrome, Adblock browser and now firefox.....

The great thing about firefox is you can still download and use the same extensions, but with that in mind, theres no telling if installing an adblocker made for the PC version will drain my phones battery even more


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 28, 2019)

Can't stand firefox lately thier "quantum" UI is clunky and the throbber for page progress is annoying. Also the UI looks like metro on meth. My guest computer's core 2 duo struggles with only 1 tab of it. so opera it is on the guest pc.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Can't stand firefox lately thier "quantum" UI is clunky and the throbber for page progress is annoying. Also the UI looks like metro on meth. My guest computer's core 2 duo struggles with only 1 tab of it. so opera it is on the guest pc.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2019)

FE was talking about firefox lol.


----------

